# What causes nitrates to drop ???



## mechanic_joe (Dec 4, 2003)

Hey all,
Okay, not to complain, but I checked my nitrates on Wednesday, and then checked them again today (four days later) and my nitrates have actually dropped in half !!! I don't have any plants in my 55 gallon, and I don't see any obvious algae... is there another way the tank can lose nitrates ? perhaps algae is starting in my filters ? What are your thoughts ?

Thx

Joe.

p.s. I am talking about nitrates here and not nitrites


----------



## rufus (Jan 6, 2004)

improper testing, innaccurate test kit, etc...they arent 100% everytime


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

If you did a partial water change that will do it.


----------



## mechanic_joe (Dec 4, 2003)

no water change, and I always check the water twice with my test kits, so I'm fairly sure that it dropped this week. Would algae building in my filters drop my nitrate ?


----------



## P-Power (Jan 23, 2004)

I thought that the bacteria changed nitrates into nitrites..


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2004)

P-Power said:


> I thought that the bacteria changed nitrates into nitrites..


 Nope, certain bacteria convert Nitrite to Nitrate.

There are bacteria that can convert NO3 to N2 gas, but those require specific anaerobic conditions that wouldn't occur in a normal fishtank. I would guess that it was a glich with the test kit, also.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

i concour only a water change really gets rid of nitrates so i would test again 
dixon


----------



## PiranhasaurusRex (Feb 23, 2004)

Could it be possible that there is micro algae growth? To small to see with the eye yet, but using nitrates nevertheless???


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Although im sure algea would consume nitrates...I really doubt it would be to a significant level. You have to remember that your fish are still creating ammonia and increasing the amount of nitrates in your tank....I dont think algea would handle the nitrates faster than it could be created by the bacteria in the cycle.


----------



## fiveo93 (Jan 19, 2004)

P-Power said:


> I thought that the bacteria changed nitrates into nitrites..


 other way around bacteria turns ammonia nitrItes into nitrAtes


----------

